# Pulling a 3000 lb sprayer



## Sweats62 (Mar 3, 2007)

First, the answers. The tractor is a JD 3203, a 2700 lb CUT with a drawbar tongue capacity of 882 lbs. I don't know the tongue weight of the sprayer. I think it weighs about 300 lbs empty. I know it has a 300 gal. tank. I know that if I pull it with the tractor's drawbar it'll tilt forward noticeably but the sprayer's hitch will pretty much be level with the drawbar. I won't be using the sprayer booms for a while. The sprayer is configured to drive the water (through a PTO driven pump) to a garden hose for watering trees and that's exactly what I bought it for.
I have a very bright 15 year old daughter who will be doing most of the work with this rig.

Second, the questions. Should I be looking at doing some math here before I load this sprayer up to the drawbar and start hauling it over moderate terrain? Should I consider attaching the tongue to a 3 point drawbar and keeping that low to the ground? I really don't like this second idea in light of the 15 year old operator.

I just want to make sure, before I hook this mess up to the drawbar, that it I won't be placing too much weight on that drawbar. I meant to send a pic but I don't know if it worked


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

First of all Welcome to Tractor Forum!!

Second I agree with you that hooking to the drawbar would me much more stable and therefore safer especially for you daughter operating it. I am not familiar with your tractors specs but I have always figured that so long as the tractor can pull the weight of the trailer on the terrain and doesn't seem to be straining too bad I wouldn't worry about it. Obviously some training for your daughter would be in order but I'm sure you have already done that.

Good Luck and keep us informed on your progress.

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I can't imagine that the tongue weight would come close to 882 lbs. I think you will be OK on that account. What would concern me is if your daughter takes the tractor and sprayer rig on rough or uneven terrain that it could concievably up end the back of the tractor or push it off track in slippery conditions. (very unlikely I would think but be sure to test out or cover worst case scenario to be safe) If she will be watering trees and staying on pretty even to level terrain; I think she will be fine. As a further precaution; I would try filling the tank only half or a third full and try out the rig and see how it performs, then you can add more and make adjustments from there. If you tractor has the FEL and filled rear tires, I think it weights much more than 2700 lbs. Probably closer to 4,000 lbs. Great to have you aboard here at TF!


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Water weighs 8.33 lbs per gallon so 300 gallons would weigh 2499 lbs.

http://ga.water.usgs.gov/edu/waterproperties.html


----------

